# Parts for Altman 360Q lekos



## reggie98 (Oct 24, 2006)

Picked up a number of older Altman lekos. A few are missing the lamp cap and lamp holder, others have a missing shutter or two. Any other source for parts, used or new, other than Altman?


----------



## Footer (Oct 24, 2006)

Production Advantage.


----------



## zac850 (Oct 24, 2006)

I second Production Advantage. Give them a call at 1-800-424-9991 (I have their number in my phone book).

Prices are good, and they are a joy to work with. Even if you don't know exactly what part you need they will take the time and try to figure out what your looking for. (For instance, I needed to repair some broken ceramic pieces in a Source4 cap. The Source4 cap had updates through the years, but they were able to talk me through figuring out what I needed).


----------



## BillESC (Oct 24, 2006)

Any authorized Altman Dealer will be able to assist you in obtaining parts. I used to sail with Ronnie.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 24, 2006)

Then you may remember that for 2 weeks in the fall and 2 weeks in the spring, you could not get a reliable rental out of Altman as Sklarew was moving Ronnie's boat either to Florida, or back !. 

Grinning at some memories......

SB


----------



## BillESC (Oct 24, 2006)

I went on one of those trips. Tony has been to my house a number of times and even worked on some of my bigger events. The man knows his stuff.

When you see him, ask him about the time he gave me a "monkey wrench"


----------



## ship (Oct 24, 2006)

BillESC said:


> Any authorized Altman Dealer will be able to assist you in obtaining parts. I used to sail with Ronnie.



I agree with Bill totally on this! (I don't fish or personally know those from Altman other than having a few people on my contact list for direct talking to, but do also know lots about the gear.)

Production Advantage is one source, there are many more.

Nothing wrong with shopping there but it's not the only source for sales and service. Most all suppliers who have accounts with Altman, if they know what they are doing as sales people and have some time in the industry can be of great help to a customer. 

Might ask any sales person no matter where you shop if they have a lot of experience in servicing what you are attempting to purchase. If they don't have a lot of it, don't be too much a buddy to this sales person who's job it is to be your friend, to out of necessity ask for someone to help you who has more experience with the gear. If they get grumpy or the person you are sent to considers the effort of helping you too much effort without if the case that they normally will be - apologizing to you for being otherwise busy but honestly attempting to help - shop elsewhere. Would be nice if an expert on the subject had all the time in the world to help you but it won't always be the case in the more you know, the more you have to do in a day. Have to gauge the honesty of someone attempting to help verses the brush off. Nothing worse than one of two things. Either the zit faced expert on all for the intent of being out to make his $30K a month or the grumpy sales person with no interest in helping you and mad that he or she got your call. Not saying in any way that Production Advantage has zit faced punks or grumpy old men, or even that I'm grumpy on the phone, just that there is balances made in sales people and or that there is levels of experience with sales and it fits into categories. It very much can be assumed that on the amount of gear Production Advantage sells, the average sales person will possibly be a more generalist with the volume of gear rather than a specilist in everything offered. This will be the case where ever you shop. Hopefully for detailed advice such sales people can either get back to you with an answer or forward you to a person that will know all about it.

In fairness, I'm sure even Production Advantage hires guys just out of school at times who have never seen a 360 much less a 1KL. Such a sales person no doubt would have a manual handy but at times also be just as lost as you might be no matter where they are from as opposed to those who have years under the belt with the gear - no matter where they are from. Very possible they have a good broad education and can as a sales person be of a lot of help, just a warning that no one company has the market wrapped up in being the best, or has all of the sales people working for it expert in all things they might sell.

I just used Rosco lamp dip for the first time ever a week or so ago - what a nightmare. One might expect that I know a lot about it given my background. Nope, another sales person where I work was the one I was listening to for advice about it. Now I probably know more about the product than that sales person but before this, nope wouldn't have been much help to a customer looking to use it by way of knowing more than an in general amount about the product.

Any number of people like Bill, I and a few other dealers on this website, or those who are not members but work for other suppliers, are also fine in helping a customer. Many could without even pulling a parts manual figure out what part the customer is describing and even walk them thru a problem. This much less assemble a 360Q blindfolded. This comes from years of experience and in some cases suppliers like us that have a few years of fixing the things under the belt. Bill probably even remembers when the 360Q first came to market. For me, Altman parts and difficult lamp order sales are the only retail sales I normally do - the other sales people just pass such calls onto me because it's my field. Many suppliers if they don't have experience with a item will pass it onto someone else that has more experience with such things.

Not searching for sales but making a point, Production Advantage - nothing wrong with them, but not the only sources out there, much less the only experts one could shop from.

Call Altman and have them recommend a dealer near you or go onto their website and look for authorized dealers of their gear. That's a fair way in doing a proximity thing. Otherwise shop around to PA and other sources in realizing that there is not only one source for gear.


----------

